# Is this a real Cohiba



## ctaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

I purchased from reliable source ...























what do you think?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks ok from here, but that does say much, I jugde what i get by who i got it from, So what im saying is this if you have to ask some one else if its real, then your thinking its not real. If you get it from somewhere you know for sure is legit then you dont wonder. See what im saying?


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

nice i have yet to try a cigar from this line the look awfully tasty!


----------



## ctaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it is real I also got Cohiba cigarettes and other cubans which look fine. This band was made from 93-03


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

Cigar Aficionado | Counterfeit Gallery | Genuine | Cohiba

looks good to me


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats the older style band. Did the seller make you aware that you were purchasing a "vintage" Cohiba?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

It looks to be the correct design, but maybe it is me...the quality of paper on the band looks cheap. I will differ to those who are more aware, though.


----------



## ctaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

No the seller didn't. I only paid 20 but I am familar with the people who sold it to me and I don't see them burning me.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Bigtotoro said:


> It looks to be the correct design, but maybe it is me...the quality of paper on the band looks cheap. I will differ to those who are more aware, though.


I some what agree here. You should post some more pictures.


----------



## ctaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

more pics


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

ctaylor said:


> No the seller didn't. I only paid 20 but I am familar with the people who sold it to me and I don't see them burning me.


$20 isn't cheap.

It's just questionable when your buying cigar that should be 7+ years old.

EDIT: Saw your recent pictures.

Doesn't have the "tripple cap" I don't know man seems really iffy to me. Looks fake.


----------



## ctaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

iRace559 said:


> $20 isn't cheap.
> 
> It's just questionable when your buying cigar that should be 7+ years old.
> 
> ...


It is triple capped just hard to tell from pics. I brought it to a local shop they said it was real. On another site they said fake??


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I couldn't see a tripple cap either. But if you say its there than it seems real. Let the people who smoke these cigars more often help you.


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

A real Cohiba band has the word Cohiba in raised lettering.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

jaq6plus said:


> A real Cohiba band has the word Cohiba in raised lettering.


The older style bands had flat black letters. They also only had 2 rows of squares above the Cohiba.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

madurolover said:


> The older style bands had flat black letters. They also only had 2 rows of squares above the Cohiba.


I concur Donnie.
It looks to me like it could be an 03 or earlier...


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Smoke it and find out!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

band looks good to me... triple cap is hard to see but if u say its there, then it's there... what size/rg is it?


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

I got one that looks the same and mine is real from a buddy of mine


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

It looks alright to me too but I have to agree with Jessie. If you trust your source, you should be good to go. :high5:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

ctaylor said:


> No the seller didn't. I only paid 20 but I am familar with the people who sold it to me and I don't see them burning me.


 Perhaps they were not aware?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> Perhaps they were not aware?


Good point John.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

This doesn't smell right.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

First of all, you said you got this from a reliable source. Then you said you bought it at a local shop. You're in Pennsylvania. A U.S. cigar shop is not, under any circumstances, a reliable source for Habanos. There is therefore a 99.99% chance it's counterfeit. They wouldn't willingly burn you, but they don't know anything about Cuban cigars, either - they deal in cigars of every country but Cuba. Very, very rarely has anybody bought a legitimate Habano from a U.S. cigar shop.

Second of all, the band is in the old style, which hasn't been used since 2003. It's not likely that a U.S. shop would have these cigars and sell them for $20 each; this is because if they're legitimate, then the owner knows what he's doing, and therefore wouldn't sell them so cheap. But the band isn't printed right for this style; there shouldn't be so much black at the top, and there should be no white between the black and yellow, and "La Habana, Cuba" should be crisp rather than faded-looking.

As far as my knowledge goes, this cigar is fake on numerous accounts.


----------



## styxer (Jan 7, 2009)

A fake, faint colors on band, no tripple cap, and the color of the the wrapper is faint as well


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> First of all, you said you got this from a reliable source. Then you said you bought it at a local shop. You're in Pennsylvania. A U.S. cigar shop is not, under any circumstances, a reliable source for Habanos. There is therefore a 99.99% chance it's counterfeit. They wouldn't willingly burn you, but they don't know anything about Cuban cigars, either - they deal in cigars of every country but Cuba. Very, very rarely has anybody bought a legitimate Habano from a U.S. cigar shop.
> 
> Second of all, the band is in the old style, which hasn't been used since 2003. It's not likely that a U.S. shop would have these cigars and sell them for $20 each; this is because if they're legitimate, then the owner knows what he's doing, and therefore wouldn't sell them so cheap. But the band isn't printed right for this style; there shouldn't be so much black at the top, and there should be no white between the black and yellow, and "La Habana, Cuba" should be crisp rather than faded-looking.
> 
> As far as my knowledge goes, this cigar is fake on numerous accounts.


He didn't say he *bought* it at a local shop. He said he *brought *it to a local shop. So they can look at it.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> First of all, you said you got this from a reliable source. Then you said you bought it at a local shop. You're in Pennsylvania. A U.S. cigar shop is not, under any circumstances, a reliable source for Habanos. There is therefore a 99.99% chance it's counterfeit. They wouldn't willingly burn you, but they don't know anything about Cuban cigars, either - they deal in cigars of every country but Cuba. Very, very rarely has anybody bought a legitimate Habano from a U.S. cigar shop.
> 
> Second of all, the band is in the old style, which hasn't been used since 2003. It's not likely that a U.S. shop would have these cigars and sell them for $20 each; this is because if they're legitimate, then the owner knows what he's doing, and therefore wouldn't sell them so cheap. But the band isn't printed right for this style; there shouldn't be so much black at the top, and there should be no white between the black and yellow, and "La Habana, Cuba" should be crisp rather than faded-looking.
> 
> As far as my knowledge goes, this cigar is fake on numerous accounts.


Good call on the white line between the black and yellow. Should not be there. I knew this was fishy from the very beginning. I'd start to question your source if I were you.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

With computer reproductions of bands and box labels, it can be difficult enough to spot a Cuban fake in person. Trying to do so from photographs is much tougher. Nonetheless, Snake Hips is right on the money about the excessive black at the top of the band. It appears that it was either off a bit when a genuine band was scanned or it was poorly cut. All in all, I'm afraid it seems unlikely that it is a genuine Cuban Cohiba.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Shaz said:


> He didn't say he *bought* it at a local shop. He said he *brought *it to a local shop. So they can look at it.


True, my bad. But he's still in Pennsylvania; a local shop wouldn't know anything about the legitimacy of these. And if they said they were real, they only proved their inexperience with this. A Cohiba band can on rare circumstances be cut slightly off, but never off by that much, and never misprinted like this band is.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I would have to agree with Snake Hips that this is likely a fake. The extra black on top and the white line between the yellow and black pretty much cements it. Especially after checking here.
http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Cohiba


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks fake to me, cheap band, lettering doesnt look right and the cap ain't right, sorry.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

If you need to cart it around to B&Ms and post pictures on the web something tells me you don't fully trust your source...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Faker than Ape's tits.


----------



## Jokermann (Jul 28, 2008)

mmmm....ape's tits


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

clampdown said:


> Faker than Ape's tits.


Yeppers... PM me the "reliable" source...


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow...What reliable source would not have informed you that you were getting a vintage Cohiba if you weren't specifically looking to purchase one? 
Cap alone looks pretty bad to me even if we ignore the band/vintage problem

Did anyone also notice the 2 bands on the Vegas Robania in one of the pictures?
Though i think it looks pretty fake...best way to find out is to smoke it...


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Ctaylor,

The triple cap looks just fine... Although, I have to hand it to the others on the forum, that the ring is highly suspect.

That said, smoke the life out of it...

Is it an esplendido? Or a lanceros? Can't really tell on my computer...

- SS


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

A liquor store by me sells these same sticks for $9 a pop. The only time you will pay $20 for a vintage Cohiba is if its coming from a friend who is hooking you up and even in that situation he would probably just give you the stick or trade for it instead of asking for $20.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Hell, Just smoke the darn thing :hungry:
If you have never had one, it really won't matter.
If you like it,,great,,,if not, try one more before deciding if you like 'em or not.
I always try to smoke a couple before deciding ..... Yeah or Neah


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is something else I remembered: CC's are rolled in a specific way. Look at the foot of your cigar and then compare it to this: Vitolas - Last additions/Counterfeit Analysis: Glass Tubed RyJ Churchills (the pic is towards the bottom). This should provide the final verdict. If you can, provide a pic of the foot.


----------



## RYJ 08 (Jul 24, 2008)

I think you might have pre 2000 there only two squares and flat band


----------

